# Lexilogia vs Aλτσχάιμερ: σημειώσατε "1"



## unique (Apr 26, 2011)

Πολλές επίσης έρευνες υποστηρίζουν ότι η άσκηση της μνήμης και των άλλων νοητικών λειτουργιών βελτιώνει πραγματικά τις γνωστικές ικανότητες των υγιών ηλικιωμένων αλλά και ασθενών με ήπια Νόσο Aλτσχάιμερ. Σε μια μελέτη υγιών ηλικιωμένων άνω των 65 ετών, 10 συνεδρίες άσκησης της μνήμης, του λόγου και της συνδυαστικής ικανότητας είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα τη βελτίωση των λειτουργιών αυτών και το πιο σημαντικό, αυτή η βελτίωση διήρκησε για 2 έτη μετά την ολοκλήρωση της άσκησης. Οι ασκήσεις νοητικής ενδυνάμωσης βοηθούν ακόμα και ασθενείς που βρίσκονται στο ήπιο ή μέτριο στάδιο της άνοιας. Ως τέτοιες ασκήσεις νοούνται για παράδειγμα ο συνδυασμός υφιστάμενων λέξεων που αποσκοπεί στη δημιουργία νεολογισμών και η προσπάθεια ανάκλησης από τη μνήμη σπάνιων ή κατάλληλων για την περίσταση λέξεων.


----------

